# oil sands employment



## couchman (Oct 10, 2013)

Just looking to see if anyone would have some input for my son. He is currently thinking of going out west to seek employment in the oilsands until he decides what he wants to do with his life.He is 20 years old strong and fit (also in the army reservists so has dicipline). He would like to go out west and work hard for a few years and save as much money as he can.He lives in Ottawa now. He does not know anyone out west or how he should go about things. Does anyone have experience working in Alberta or know of companys looking for people. Any thoghts on this.


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

Is he interested in a trade? That might be a good place to start. NAIT has some good trades and technologist programs (plumbing, welding, power engineering, controls, etc.) to get him started. They're very geared towards specific employment (unlike many university programs), and he won't waste as much time at school.

Or is just looking for work as a labourer/rig person?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

I did exactly that in 1974...never had a clue or skill....35 years later I retired after raising my family...I say anyone unemployed with ambition should run,not walk, to Alberta.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

He needs to get some more education-post secondary. Or a trade and an apprenticeship.

Then get the heck out of Ontario. We left in 1978. Best thing we ever did. Cannot imagine going back. The economy has changed but many people are still in denial or want to be in denial.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

If he knows how to work, he'll get a job in Alberta. Lots of companies hiring...not like a few years back where companies went through the drive through and hired the guy taking their order, and it would be better if he had a trade, but no one who wants a job is out of one.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Love your comment Eder! 

Your son has ambition - that is a gift in itself. 

I agree however with others here that it would be advantageous for him to arrive in Alberta with something a bit more than raw ambition. Just looking at the job ads advertised by SUNCOR suggests that something more is needed these days in Alberta to get work - have a look at the ad here http://www.suncor.com/en/careers/4962.aspx?start=50. Do your research before you go - get as much information, contacts and background as humanly possible.

I went west after first year uni (19 yrs old) for a summer and worked as a Scraper operator building lease roads to well sites. It was a game-changer - I never really looked at Ontario the same after that. every day was like christmas out west.

It was however a different time - you could - literally - walk onto a drilling rig and get a job there and then. Not sure that this happens now - I think they are much more focused on safety, procedures etc. The 1980's (before the recession) was a very different, boom time - Ofcourse, The NEP came down soon after and all those jobs disappeared into the ether.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

fraser said:


> He needs to get some more education-post secondary. Or a trade and an apprenticeship.


That would be ideal but construction contractors in the oil sands will often take anyone who is strong, fit, and motivated... and may even provide some on-site training beyond common labourer. The best jobs are camp jobs where shifts are long, the food is good.... and R&R breaks are also good. 

I would suggest the OP's son contact the various construction contractors (as compared to the 'owner' firms such as the oil companies themselves). Owner companies contract out all their engineering and construction work. Outfits like AMEC, Bantrel, Colt Google "oilsands contractors" and all kinds of links come up to pursue.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Altared is right.
I know a few guys(few years ago,assuming it has not changed)that went out to fort mac/oil sands ect(without a ticket in anything)
they started @ ground level and were trained on site.The one thing about this though is:you need to get along quick,no room for a bad attutide ect.
It is somewhat like try outs(like a sports team almost)
there is also none of that P.C crap.
They(and you)will find out quickly if you are cut out for it(fair number of guys find out soon that they can't hack it,or don't blend with the crew,it is also mostly all male out in the field so there aint no suger coating ect)
The one guy i know is know driving a dozer or something like that for 45 a hr,and more hrs available to work than is in a day.
Maybe not something you want to do long-term but the ops are there.
construction is a different industry in that regard(you can start with out knowledge,it's changing i am sure but it is still there for a young men if he wants it)


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

I really don't know that much about the oil sands except that I have 2 close friends whose grown children work there. One is an electrician and the other has worked on pipelines, rigs, and running some equipment. They make huge $$$. The one who worked on pipelines and the rigs and is now running a machine I believe receives 150. a day for using his truck, a living out allowance of maybe 3,000. pm, and I think works 7 12 hr shifts a week. Huge overtime, huge paycheck, and huge taxes. Unfortunately, in some cases all the money they make goes up their nose and if one has a history of drugs I suggest it is not the place to be.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't forget huge rent. Huge food and drink bills...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

couchman said:


> Just looking to see if anyone would have some input for my son. He is currently thinking of going out west to seek employment in the oilsands until he decides what he wants to do with his life.He is 20 years old strong and fit (also in the army reservists so has dicipline). He would like to go out west and work hard for a few years and save as much money as he can.He lives in Ottawa now. He does not know anyone out west or how he should go about things. Does anyone have experience working in Alberta or know of companys looking for people. Any thoghts on this.


From what I've heard (friends in Alberta), those who are good at managing their money and controlling their expenses can make a lot of money in northern Alberta. Then again you can make a lot of money in the cities too... personally I prefer working in the city.

On the other hand there are also stories of men making tons of money, then just blowing it all on alcohol and drugs (and big souped up trucks). It all depends on his personality traits and style. If he just blows through all the money on these kinds of things he may not end up any better off at the end of the day.

You should also consider other traits such as whether your son is prone to depression. Being strong and fit is one thing, but it can get depressing up there... probably a reason there's so much drug use. I suggest considering his emotional stability, like if he's emotionally balanced and seems not likely to get depressed then it may be harmless. But on the other hand if he could by affected by that kind of thing then it wouldn't be worth, for example, becoming depressed and then suffering the consequences... money and all.

By the way I'm a young-ish engineer (early 30s), but I would not go to Fort McMurray personally. I don't care how much they pay.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I think(at least the guy i know)does a 4 weeks on,2 weeks off,or something like that(resides in his hometown,which is 8 hrs away)
for the very reason being you can't really live on the work-site(prob a lot to do with sanity)
It was like he was doing mini tours(almost like the army)
I know for some they think they will just do ''it'' for a couple years just to make money and than leave but from what i can tell(this guy and some other guys i know)
they can't get out of ''it'' because of the $,even though after a certain point(maybe 30's)working in the oil fields is not very desirable ect.
Hard to have the balance many crave living/working like that.
def some cautionary issues one has to plan(ie: a exist at some point-clear plan to transition out of that environment,not sure how fun that is 10 yrs deep and being mid 30's but handcuffed to the $)


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

There is lots of opportunity in Ft Mac, as there is in a number of areas in Alberta and Saskatewan. But remember, this is a boom and bust economy. It pays to develop a skill.

Ft. Mac is becoming a better place to live and raise a family. Infrastructure is being built. Where there is money, there is organized crime-drugs, prostitution, gambling. And with this comes the resulting family and social challenges.

My daughter is a social worker and works with abused women/shelters. Her sig. other runs two businesses. Getting and keeping good employees (he ranges from 15-25) can be a challenge. The large companies like Suncor and Syncrude contract out a fair amount so there are many different employers-as someone else noted. I met someone who worked in Ft. Mac as an EMT for just over two years. She saved enough to buy a very nice home in the Maritimes. She was getting married and her fiancé had a good job engineering position lined up in their home town. One of her room mates on the other hand partied for two years and had not saved a dime.

Rents? I know of two people who rent. My daughter rents a fully finished 2 bedroom basement suite for $2600. month. She could get $2900 but was very selective and preferred to have a lower rent to get the right renters. Another friend rents one bedroom in their home for $750. month. They seldom see the man. He works 12 on/12 off and spends his down time at his home in Calgary. 

These camps are not what you would expect. Google them and it may surprise you. OK for a while-depending on your personality. The trick is to get a good paying job.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Maybe it is different this time, but I drove my son and a couple of his buddies out to Edmonton in 2008.

They were experienced in "concrete" and found a job right away. They guy had promised 40 people jobs, but when they arrived, he had a meeting and sorted them out until there were only 10 hired. The rest were told to "see you and have a nice day".

We found a 2 bedroom basement apartment in a building for $1000 a month. The first day, there were 6 police cars and an ambulance behind his patio doors at the building next door. The cable guy came in to hook up the cable.......and told us it was a "high crime" area. He was right. (not to belittle Edmonton....it was just a poor choice of neighborhood by us) I stayed a couple of days.......and a guy walked right into the apartment through the open patio door while I was sitting watching television. While my son was there.......someone broke into his patio door and attacked them with a hatchet. They fought him off.........and my son later had to return to Edmonton to testify against him. He got 10 years in prison. The fire alarms were sounding off in the middle of the night at least once a week and there were fights and dumpster divers all around. 

My son had lots of work.......but had to chase the "employer" to get paid, and then didn't get the full pay for his hours worked. He quit and found another job in Prince Albert and made decent money putting in concrete basements for custom new homes. It took him 2 hours of rapid transit and bus rides to get to work and 2 hours to get home again.

He was doing well......but by now, they had 9 guys from Ontario packed into their apartment because there were no vacancies anywhere. They had built bunk beds all over the apartment. The landlord caught on and booted them all out.

My son was offered the business of putting in all the basements with the contractor's son. It was a great business opportunity for him.......but he couldn't find anywhere to stay. The contractor would have put him up.......but he already had several people living in his home.

Finally, my son got fed up........and came home.

Yea........the jobs are there and the money is there, but...........

1) Make sure you have a vehicle as public transit isn't very good and the cities are spread out. 

2) Make sure to have a place to stay.....before you go.

3) Make sure the employer is a legitimate business that pays their employees.

4) Safety training is required for many trade jobs, so have that in hand......confined spaces, hazardous material etc.

5) Everyone is from somewhere else.......and it is a transient population. Go with friends for support.

Just my 2 cents.........been there done that.

On the other hand, we have 2 nieces and a friend who work in the oil sands of Fort McMurray. One has driven a Terex truck since the place opened. She was 18 and untrained at the time she went out there. She earns huge money, is married to a guy who also works at the same place and they built a new home in Fort McMurray. Her sister works in hotel management and earns much less.

Our friend is a millwright.....earns big bucks........stays at camp........and flies home to Ontario when not in camp. He loves the money but hates the place.

It all depends on the person, I suppose............but it sounds like the money doesn't come easy.

PS. My son went through a litany of "jobs" back in Ontario. They were mostly temp jobs and fly by night "contractors". 

He finally got lucky with a job installing fencing for a big company that treat him very well. He is paid well but is earning about half of what he could earn out west.

I doubt he would ever go back though.........given his past experiences.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I've worked in the oil sands and I wouldn't really recommend it. Drug use is rampant in those camps and really your life become about little else than making money. Boring.

I would suggest you encourage him to go to school and expand his mind and set his sights a little higher.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

This thread has gone a bit off-topic since the OP was talking about a young, unskilled individual without a trade or degree. So getting back to the specific OP's question, Fort Mac provides the opportunity to get into the work force. Of course the money does not come easy, and there is always the temptation of drugs and alcohol. But that speaks to the character of the individuals themselves. The Fort Mac jobs are worth it if one can get into a camp job and then cycle out every 2-4 weeks for 2 weeks of R&R (rather than trying to find a place to live in rental accommodation in Fort Mac). The Kelowna airport is full of Fort Mac workers that commute to/from Fort Mac jobs and come back 'home' for their R&R. The two airlines each have 4 round trips a day to each of Calgary and Edmonton and at least a few oil companies run charters for this purpose. I have spoken to a number of trades/contractor folk here who have (or know of someone) who has put in 2-4 years of Fort Mac camp job work and then come home with a huge down payment (or more) for a house.... or whatever else money can buy in the gorgeous Okanagan Valley. 

If someone wants to 'jump start' their work life (including net worth), it certainly can be (and is being) done by tens of thousands.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Another possible concern for your son is his role in contributing to environmental impact and degradation of our country's landscape and natural resources.

Depending on his values, that may be a thing he would regret being a part of.


----------



## Jesse (Jan 21, 2012)

Tickets/certifications to get before heading out:

H2S Alive- Required for all workers in petroleum industry-1day
Level 1 First Aid- 2 days
CSTS- 1 day

These tickets are easy and cheap to get and are a prerequisite for almost every large site in Ft Mac. He would be able to find work without them, but these would give him a huge leg up on the competition.

That being said, I'm on a large site at the moment with a 20yr old from Quebec who drove out with his work boots and a winter jacket, packed his lunch every morning and went around town knocking on truck windows saying he was ready to work that day. 2 months later, he's an indentured apprentice with the IBEW and making 80k/yr on a 14/7 site. In 4 yrs, he'll be a journeyman and making 130k+.

With the labor market being so competitive, the camps are getting better and better and are more like resorts than work camps.

Here's a link to a description of the camp I'm working out of at the moment: http://www.surmontphase2.ca/life-on-surmont.cfm


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I've been in the oil industry for almost 15 years and I've never been to Ft Mac. No intention to, though it is certainly growing in to an active community that is great for families. As a young male, who knows no one, it would be hard not to fall in to a routine with all the other young males there. And those are bad routines.

I would start in Edmonton. They have job fairs twice a month it seems. A lot of the places are fly in/fly out - the companies have their own 737's and private terminals at the international airport. However, you pretty much have to have worked in the industry for a while before you'll get a juicy job with a producer. A contractor or service company is where to start. Then you get exposed to the operators, they find out what crews are the best ones, you apply for an opening and a foreman will vouch for you. Then it's gravy train. The benefits and pay with the producers are juicy.

A much more secure job would involve going through NAIT or SAIT for 2 years. Those are the two main ones that the ft mac people will hire from.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Another possible concern for your son is his role in contributing to environmental impact and degradation of our country's landscape and natural resources.
> 
> Depending on his values, that may be a thing he would regret being a part of.


Or he can be a contributing member of society, and be part of one of the largest economic developments in this country's history.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

lb71 said:


> Or he can be a contributing member of society, and be part of one of the largest economic developments in this country's history.


I think you both are swimming pretty deep in the hyperbole here.

1) Canadian's have voted for a government that supports oil sands development so whether you work there or not, you're Canadian, and therefore carry the 'ethical burden' of the oil sands whether you like it or not.

2) The oil sands can be considered one of the worst purposeful environmental disasters in the North America that has global implications. To engage in some hyperbole myself to simply chalk it up to 'well it makes money and therefore it's good' is silly as well.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

to the original poster...

as his Dad, i am wondering why you are promoting this "get rich quick scheme". 

Sounds like your son is looking for direction as he is a bit lost (as every 20-24 yr old is). But life is a long race and a constant competition.
He needs some kind of education, experience or training as a foundation to stay with the pack.

I moved out to alberta when i was 24 by myself. I had alot of experience and a college diploma behind me.
It was a struggle, but you get through it.
I never once applied for a primary industry job because i know its a big trap. I watched people in high school quit schooling to work at the paper mills for big bucks. Then the mill shut down and those guys were mowing lawns for a living.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Have to agree with daddybigbucks. Short term will pay dollars in Ft. Mac and there is definitely room for promotion and advancement. 

In the long term I believe that one needs some training, a qualification, whatever. It allows you to be more mobile and not get stuck working at a job you dislike because the money is good and there is nothing else out there.

Youth unemployment is VERY high in Canada at the moment-considerably higher than the stats would indicate. And many of the jobs are part time jobs in the service industry. Low wages and not much prospect for change. 

IMHO, now is the exactly the right time for a young person to move forward with further post secondary education/training-whatever. In Alberta NAIT and SAIT have some excellent offerings that result in placement percentages in the mid/high nineties. These institutions partner closely with industry. Their degrees and certificates are recognized outside of the province. 

May as well be in college or technical school, building for a future, than working part time in a fast food joint or doing manual seasonal work for very low wages.

I left high school in the seventies. But I went back a year later. Best thing that I ever did. It afforded me a career that I enjoyed, the mobility to change employers, a good lifestyle, and an opportunity to travel and expand my horizons. I think that my worst nightmare would be to be trapped in a job that I did not enjoy, working for an employer that I did not like. Either that, or find myself laid off in my early fifties with little or no pension and few job prospects. I saw lots of this in dealing with primary industries sector-mining, forestry, paper, etc. throughout Canada. Primary industries are boom and bust. Ask anyone in the oil patch in Alberta from roustabouts to engineers or anyone in the pulp and paper industry in Canada.


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

On a related note, I would probably recommend that he focus on trades jobs, not driving jobs. Some of the heavy haulers are already being replaced with self-driving robots (in pilot projects, at least). I imagine that many industrial/commercial vehicles will convert long before personal vehicles finally transition over to self-driving cars (since there's more financial reason to do so).


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

none said:


> 2) The oil sands can be considered one of the worst purposeful environmental disasters in the North America that has global implications. To engage in some hyperbole myself to simply chalk it up to 'well it makes money and therefore it's good' is silly as well.


The worst would definitely be the mining, transportation and burning of coal in electricity generation.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't think one has to worry about self driving robotic heavy machinery anytime soon.
I actually think there is some merit to getting a ticket in heavy machinery as opposed to trades.
The skill is not just something in demand in the oil fields(it spans the entire construction industry from skid-steers to cranes ect)
It is a job that lends it self more to aging(not as hard on the body ect)
I know a few guys that operate equipment(besides the oil-sands)
They all make 75k+ a year,that is not to bad,i realize cmf is not a blue collar forum ect but from my perspective there are some long lasting positives in heavy machinery operators(huge neglected area).
Not everybody going to be a I-banker shifting millions for a living like the expectation is for especially the forum.
It is better than many many jobs imo


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

Im 23 have a degree in environmental science and currently working in the oil sands as a surveyor. Couldn't find a job in ontario that paid what would take me to where I want to be (start a company buy a house).I got in my truck and drove to alberta. I got a job on a rig in 5 days. Spent a couple months on the rig didnt like it made some calls got this job.

From my experience I disagree with a lot of the drug talk. Its easier to grt drugs in highschool then here. Both camps I've been two have dogs the come frequently plus you work such long hours I personally would have no interest doing it. After work I go to the gym eat go to bed. Repeat. Im in a 14 and 7 and get flown home. Rigs were 22 and 7 but you get months off for spring break.The camps are pretty nice own bed room cleancleanIng ladies foods cooked (the last camp had crab 2 times in a month). Pool tables ping pong ps3 for use.Everyone's here to work you can make camp life not so bad. 

Imo I'd only suggest to someone if you come out her get a transferable skill like electrician plumber gas fitter. Something you can go home with if/when you get sick off this place. 

A journeyman that takes 4 years can be making 40+ an hour.. what education can get you that. Skilled trades are where its at. Electricians in ontario do very well for them selves to so come out here to get your ticket pile up a bunch in the bank go home start a company or get on a union.

As for the environmental comment...if I dont have this job some one else will.

If you want more info on companies or jobsite pm me


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

none said:


> The oil sands can be considered one of the worst purposeful environmental disasters in the North America that has global implications.


Now that's hyperbole.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

30seconds said:


> As for the environmental comment...if I dont have this job some one else will.


That's the way I look at it too. If it's legal then how can anyone complain? Use your votes to change the laws. If however you are breaking environmental protection laws then that's something different all together.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Funny story.... my youngest Son drives those humongous dump trucks in Ft McMurray and came home for Xmas. He complained of a headache, and wouldn't take a 222 because of the codeine. Evidently, the drug testing for his job is uber-intensive.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

When I was at a camp this summer they brought out the drug dog to meet everyone. The dog zeroed in on one guy who got busted. Everyone was a little awkward because surprisingly that had never happened before - at least not on the first day!


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Fort Mac really isn't that bad. It's not as cold, lonely, drug-ridden, or female lacking as it's made out to be.

After being home at Christmas for 3 weeks and seeing all sorts of friends, family, and friends of family not doing much of anything in the way of jobs/careers... it made me appreciate this place for what it is: an amazing opportunity for a young guy.

Working anywhere else in Canada I would be saving 20-25k/yr tops. Last year I saved 60k. That'll make a huge difference over 10 years, and my career and bank accounts will be _set_ for the rest of my life when I do leave.

As far as social life, it's not so bad either. Sure I might be having more fun in most other places. But I'm not suffering. I have a girlfriend that I brought up here, but if I didn't I still think I'd be able to do OK. There's a lot of guys for sure, but the girls here are also above average looking in my estimation which makes up for it. (Let your son know OP haha).

I think in 5-10 years I'd like to move on to somewhere else. But for a young guy just getting started on life/career I don't know where else I could be right now to have such a great opportunity.

As far as specific advice. I'll PM you a link when I get home to a very good thread on working in the trades in Alberta.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

It's a mixed bag as evidence in this thread indicates, everybody's experience will be different. As a guy who's worked on and off on conventional drilling rigs in western Alberta the past couple years, I can't speak to the oil sands and Fort Mac. But I would advise the son and anyone else to pursue what they are interested in and good at, rather than going to Alberta solely for the cash. If that's all you're there for it will show, and ironically you might not get that far ahead due to large initial and some ongoing expenses. And in some cases in this industry you'll be waiting around for work, which acts double against your bank balance.


----------



## Family Guy (Jan 14, 2014)

If your son is only going for a short term to build up some cash, then yes Fort Mac is hard to beat. That being said most anywhere in Alberta will have work for him that pays above the other provinces. If he's looking for work/life balance Calgary is a great city to be. Lots of job opportunities, smart hard working women and plenty of recreation opportunities within an hour of the city. I'm a born and bred Albertan so might be a little biased but there's no way I'd have as good life and standard of living in any other province, except for maybe Saskatchewan. But it's a long drive to beautiful B.C. from there!


----------

